# MO State Park Trout Opener



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Was sure crowded, 3,000 people and Governor there.





They was catching nice ones



I decided to go to the river less crowded. But caught a nice Limit.







big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yum fresh pan fried trout.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

It's been a long winter and Im starting to have fishing dreams. Our opener for trout is April 1st. The way this winter has been we'll probably still have snow on the ground and the lakes will be frozen. Doesn't really matter. On the 1st Im going to Albany to protest the Cuomonist.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

What gets me is so many come for the Openers in the Parks, pay $3 a day to fish, only from March 1 to October 31. When I can pay $7 for the year fish the river year round and catch better fish.

big rockpile


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Which river?

Mon


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just the way it is for many. Pay a hefty fee for two or three days of hunting or fishing opening day/weekend. Then for get it the rest of the year.


 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

frogmammy said:


> Which river?
> 
> Mon


 Niangua can catch Trout year round about 20 miles of it. Get on down catch warm water fish pretty good variety. I have even caught good size Channel Catfish.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

frogmammy said:


> Which river?
> 
> Mon


 You going to come visit? More than welcome.

big rockpile


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My daughter lives west of Stockton, so wouldn't be unusual to be in the area. Caught Trout in the Great Lakes, when I'm fishing for Salmon, never caught one off a river!

Mon


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

frogmammy said:


> My daughter lives west of Stockton, so wouldn't be unusual to be in the area. Caught Trout in the Great Lakes, when I'm fishing for Salmon, never caught one off a river!
> 
> Mon


 Lot better out of Great lakes. I went back down this morning caught 3




big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

HUMM isn't great lake trout steel heads? They come back to the rivers in the spring to spawn.

Lots of stocked browns in streams here as well as a few native brookies in some of the smaller lesser knowen streams. 


 Al


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> HUMM isn't great lake trout steel heads? They come back to the rivers in the spring to spawn.
> 
> Lots of stocked browns in streams here as well as a few native brookies in some of the smaller lesser knowen streams.
> 
> ...


Some are, and get some browns & rainbows out of the lakes, also. Seems I remember something about a hybrid, too.

Mon


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> What gets me is so many come for the Openers in the Parks, pay $3 a day to fish, only from March 1 to October 31. When I can pay $7 for the year fish the river year round and catch better fish.
> 
> big rockpile


Well your the one with the better deal, for me fishing is not rubing elbows with the dude 2 feet away from me but enjoying a nice day out on the river banks (or in the river for that matter) without a soul to bug me if I ain't catch any fish not a problem â¦ I went fishing a few times without baits and had a great times trying to find baits on the banks/river beds before fishing â¦.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I for got about the lake trout in the GL's. the rainbows are really steel heads that return to the river of birth to spawn. Lots of spring fishing for them here, In fact many would be heading to a river this week end if the ice wasn't so thick.


 Al


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks! I knew ONE of the fish changed gangs, just couldn't remember which one.

I absolutely HATE lampreys though! Almost let it have the boat! Fortunately, it settled for the ice chest.

Mon


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Won't be long until we go for something a little Bigger. Been working on my Boat.



big rockpile


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Now, THAT'S some fish! I've never caught a paddlefish, what are they like?

Mon


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

frogmammy said:


> Now, THAT'S some fish! I've never caught a paddlefish, what are they like?
> 
> Mon


 I've had them fried, ah, ok, so, so. I like them Grilled :thumb:

big rockpile


----------

